# sleeping in the bed



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

Just curious, how many folks let their dogs sleep in the bed with them? We do,3 full sized dogs makes it interesting. But the bond grows quickly. Can you say California king?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

California king

I let my dog sleep in my bed. I can't help it. She is just too cute to be in a crate all night.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I let dodger sleep on my bed. he's allowed off anytime he wants, but once he's off he's off unless he gets invited back on. I have a Full size bed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lets say it's bedtime. my GF or i can say "sleepy time"
and our dog will get up and walk down the hallway
to our bedroom where he either waits beside our bed for
us or he'll lay down on his bed and wait for us to get in bed
then he'll jump on the bed and curl up at the foot of the bed.
i sit up and tell him "good boy" and i give him a few pats.
my GF starts yelling "don't pull the covers off of me, don't
pull the covers off of me". when i sit up in the bed to pet
the dog i pull the covers off of her. every night it's the same
thing.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

my long haired shepherd Ginger, likes to sleep on the cool kitchen floor. Jonas..on the other hand, has slept beside me since day 1. At night I say ready for bed? and he puts his paws up on the bed, so I can help him up. You might say hes very spoiled


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Not only in our bed but in our arms. He cannot get on the bed without permission, though. He can get off whenever he likes. I usually sleep spooning him every night. Haha. His favourite spot is in between me and my husband.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I can't do it. Haha I have nothing against it but I have to battle my husband on a regular basis. The man can't sleep straight on a bed to save his life!! Unless, of course, I'm not in it, then he's capable. Haha Adding in a dog, take up more of that precious space....Oh heck no. Haha I like my bed. I LOVE my bed and I struggle sharing it with my husband hahahaha.

Did I mention we have a cal king too? Haha And all of my five footness has to fight for some room!! That aint right man!! It's a good thing Meatloaf prefers to lay next to our bed or in his crate. Otherwise he'd be SOL. Haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

queen size bed. two adult dogs. IF we let Riley sleep in the room with us, he usually crashes at the foot of the bed for a bit. But he's not allowed to sleep out of his crate because he doesnt respect boundaries. Shasta will sleep on the bed for a little while but she prefers the floor. They usually only come up for any length of time when its just one of us in bed though.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I let Saber sleep in my bed exactly one time. Or I should say one-half time. Because she was so excited every time she woke up and realized she was in bed with me, that she leapt onto my body and nearly licked the skin off my face. Dog tongue in ear + wet black nose in mouth every 2 hours = dog back in crate.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope, no dogs on my bed. When my kids were growing up they wanted and we let the dogs sleep with them. Now that they are grown that bed is still available for dogs, but they are not allowed on my bed.


----------



## Chevy9211 (Feb 15, 2012)

No not us my dog intends to move to much I'am afraid he will knock me off the bed or something lol.


----------



## christent (Aug 26, 2011)

no, id rather not get my cute bedsheets covered in dog fur, drool and paw dirt LOL :blush:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When its time to go to bed all three of mine go to my bedroom as soon as I say its time for bed. Before they used to all jump up there and then they'd have to move so I could get the covers, now they got smart and wait for me to move the covers first. The oldest usually stays on the bed only for a little bit, then she goes on one of the dog beds(there are 3 in the room) The GSD is usually right next to me and the golden is at the foot of the bed on the GSD's side. Just the other night the GSD was sprawled out and the golden couldn't fit, he sat next to me panting, because he couldn't lay down, he wasn't budging either, so I had to move pillows for him to have room. I love having them next to me. I usually fall asleep petting one of them, because it relaxes me


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no, dogs are not allowed in my bed. i dont want any ticks and fur where im sleeping. sometimes when lexie comes in from outside, ill pet her and get a tick crawling up my hand, UGH!


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank is not allowed on any furniture in the house. The bed is for my wife and I, Tank has his own bed to sleep in.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Tankin said:


> Tank is not allowed on any furniture in the house. The bed is for my wife and I, Tank has his own bed to sleep in.


I read this with my dog curled up on the couch with me, head in my lap while I play with the fur on his back. LOL!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The way I think of it... what's mine is theirs...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't allow my dogs to sleep on the bed or get on the couch or chairs. Buddy has two large floor pillows, one in my office and one next to my bed (as did my previous GSD). The only time I allowed him in the bed was when it stormed and he panicked to the point he'd jump on the bed to be with me, knowing he wasn't supposed to but not caring because he was that frightened. Now that he's too old to get into the bed when it storms, I just throw a sheet on his huge bed in my bedroom and sleep on it with him.  Rey sleeps in a crate because Lord knows what she'd tear up with that many hours unsupervised. If she were trustable, she'd have a pillow on my bedroom floor. She otherwise gets no office pillow because she has unstuffed two of them, so laying on the carpet for her it is! 

My sis and her hubby let their 2 Great Pyrennes and a full-sized collie sleep with them. It finally got the point where my sis started sleeping on the couch, crowded out by a big man and 3 big dogs. I figure if that's their thing then so be it . . . 

For me, it's partly a training issue. You don't get on my bed, you don't sit on my furniture, you don't get in the front seat of the car, you don't bother people at the table when they're eating, etc.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Never!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, the bed is open, though my nutball likes to sleep under the bed most of the time. The other dog is in bed in a different room with the roommate, the other dog is in the living room in her doggy bed and the other guy is crated overnight.

I'll probably always have a dog in my bed. I like it.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I was raised with no dogs on the bed. Long story short, Falko was the first dog in my bed and for the world of me, I can't figure out why I deprived myself of a dog in bed for most of my life. Tybor can come on the bed till crate time. What great cuddle time!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy sleeps on the bed with me, but she doesn't shed and is 11lbs so it's not really a issue. 

Right now my plans are to leave Delgado in his crate until he can be trusted then probably just leave him out. If he sleeps on the bed and it's ok then I'd leave it, if it bothers me I'll kick him off lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No dogs on my bed. For many reasons.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

both mine sleep in bed most nights, until i kick them out , then they get either the couches or spare bedroom bed.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

if I dont allow them on the bed this is the looks I get.









Bentley thinks if he stares long enough he gets what he want,lol. I sometimes call him part cat.









So they usually win and can lay on the bed


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> My sis and her hubby let their 2 Great Pyrennes and a full-sized collie sleep with them. It finally got the point where my sis started sleeping on the couch, crowded out by a big man and 3 big dogs. I figure if that's their thing then so be it . . .
> 
> For me, it's partly a training issue. You don't get on my bed, you don't sit on my furniture, you don't get in the front seat of the car, you don't bother people at the table when they're eating, etc.


2 GP?! Haha OMG!! AND a collie?! I couldn't do that. Haha good lord!! I have to fight my husband for space. I can't imagine him AND three dogs that size. Plus I kind of like that quiet time with my him. Haha I like my space and comfort while in bed. Once in a while on my terms, but I honestly don't know if I could do it the whole night. I kick the cat off the bed all the time because I don't like my feet restricted haha. So, maybe I do have issues with it and I'm not as "ok" with it as I thought. Haha

For me, right now, the Meatloaf isn't allowed on furniture or beds unless invited. That is mainly to do with him and his personality. The lil short stack wants to, and thinks he could, rule the world. Corgi domination people. Haha Ya give him and inch up and the little Napoleon in him comes out full force. Haha.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> my long haired shepherd Ginger, likes to sleep on the cool kitchen floor. Jonas..on the other hand, has slept beside me since day 1. At night I say ready for bed? and he puts his paws up on the bed, so I can help him up. You might say hes very spoiled


Hee! I thought my swas the only dog that had to do this! She runs in, puts her front paws up, and looks at me all cute to pick her up (our bed is very highly raised hehe). She's pretty much always slept with us on the bed, to the point where she uses a small pillow between us and crawls under the covers in cold weather. 

Koshka with his long hair gets too warm up on the bed, and so he doesn't come up often (and though he could jump that high, he still thinks he's a teeny puppy and can't do it haha), and isn't very comfortable staying on the bed. So he generally sleeps in the kitchen which is a little bit cooler. 

Of course we also have anywhere from one to six cats on the bed with us and Krissie, which can get a little cloying sometimes. That's when I break out the gooshy food and tempt them all into the kitchen to give us some space. Hee!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

No dogs sleeping on the bed here. My own bed is just too small, though even if it was appropriately sized, the rule would still stand. They can come up and join me if invited, but even then will tend to only stay for a few minutes. It's weird even for them...lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My bed is not big enough for two big dogs and two humans. No way!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

No sleeping allowed on our bed. 

Joey has his own bed; he has a habit of staying there until we get into bed, then he walks over to the rug to sleep.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My dogs are welcome to lay on the bed, but when it's bedtime they all go to thier own beds. My husband gets up before me, Lakota doesn't think I should be on the bed by myself so she gets right in. For some reason she has to lay touching me. It's kind of cute when she lays with her head on me. 
On weekends when hubby stays in bed longer, Lakota will lay on top of me. The kitten usually sleeps in bed by my feet untill the birds start churping then he has to get into the window.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz doesn't like to be on the bed but Bunny does. She's only allowed up whenever she's not shedding heavily.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a no bed rule here at the house... But, he discovered that the bed in the camper is much more comfortable than the floor (small floor), so he climbs in and tries to fit in between me and DH. I usually end up right next to the wall, squished. I'm not sure if I like that too much!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kenai has bad hips so he sleeps on the floor at the end of my bed. Koda is allowed to sleep on my bed by invitation only and that is only once every couple of weeks. Nita still sleeps in her crate. The cat sleeps on the bed every night without fail.

Husband does not allow the dogs on the bed, but he works nights so


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

She sleeps in a create three feet from me, and occasionally, I will let her get on the bed to watch tv with me. She's just so cuddly. 

My shih tzu sleeps with us, though.


----------



## teh_fuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

full sized bed
my fat arse
my wife
(depending on the weather we can add a 6 yr old and a 4 yr old)
and Ash my 60+ lbs husky/german... or god knows what he is lol
it gets difficult at times and often i tend to simply give up and go to the couch but if it is just the wife and me (as it usually is) the dog can fit in just fine


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

She's allowed, but doesn't. She'll usually sleep on it for an hour at night while we watch TV then head to cool floor or her crate. Of course, this is after she climbs under the covers to check for monsters... I had my sisters two West Highland Terriers for a weekend when our pup Chloe was only a few months old and they like to sleep under the covers at the foot of the bed. They were under there when Chloe jumped onto the bed and landed on one of them. Lots of growling ensued... since then she goes under the covers every night to check first. It was cute when she was small and could barely move them. Now that she's 50 pounds all the blankets end up on the floor.


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

*to darn hot*

My wife taught Zore the 5 month old that he can sleep in bed with her but it's to hot for me he's like an OVEN. So when I come to bed he gets down and sleeps by my night stand the rest of the night. Stoli our 9 year old never wanted to sleep with us she likes to move around at night, sleeping in different rooms by the windows; kind of like on night patrol. She does not like to cuddle for long times either. Just her personality.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Skribbles said:


> She's allowed, but doesn't. She'll usually sleep on it for an hour at night while we watch TV then head to cool floor or her crate. Of course, this is after she climbs under the covers to check for monsters... I had my sisters two West Highland Terriers for a weekend when our pup Chloe was only a few months old and they like to sleep under the covers at the foot of the bed. They were under there when Chloe jumped onto the bed and landed on one of them. Lots of growling ensued... since then she goes under the covers every night to check first. It was cute when she was small and could barely move them. Now that she's 50 pounds all the blankets end up on the floor.


OMG! That's really funny! LOL


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My dogs aren't allowed to sleep in the bed with us,but it's not like their feelings are hurt.They each have their own posturpedic dog beds. The cats just help themselves, as cats always do.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

for the first month diezel slept in bed with us, but now that he's getting a little bit bigger he is now sleeping in his crate the whole night with no fuss. he actually likes sleeping there instead of in bed anyways.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

nooooo wayyy ! lol. Way too gross. My dog sheds too much and I wouldn't want his drool and dirty pawns to be on something I sleep on, I might as well sleep in his dog house ! lol.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope. No dogs in the bed or on the couch. 

She has three beds of her own.


----------



## dogmama340 (Apr 18, 2012)

I only allow my dogs in the bed if i am home alone or if there is a storm outside. No couch though. We did buy a couch cover that we can wash but still i would prefer them not to be on the couch.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I will sometimes, so long as they get down when I tell them to.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake sleeps with my husband only when we are at the trailer ... I don't mind so much there because we sleep in seperate beds there. When we are at home, when we say its night night time, he automatically goes into his crate now. 

I'm such a light sleeper, that I can't imagine sharing a bed with a dog.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Mia will only sleep on her bed at night or her sofa during the day. We have 2 leather sofas in the family room that they are allowed on. They stay off all the other furniture. R.D. has 3 stages at bedtime. He starts out by jumping on the bed for a long snuggle, then to his bed on the floor and then most nights he goes under the bed.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo is my pillow almost every night. I bet I have 1/2 pound of hair somewhere in my lower GI right now. During shedding season I often wake up with hairballs. It's worth it.


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

I was kinda wondering how people would answer. We have 3 in our bed. A Cali king. 2 full sized gsd mutts and a 14 week old 40# gsd boy. 

Some times its a pain. Makes you keep a clean bed. Our female will sleep right on my pillow like a human. She like to cuddle, I can't tell you the times I've gone to sleep hugging her. Its very special and I think it makes the bond stronger.


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (May 9, 2012)

robfromga said:


> I was kinda wondering how people would answer. We have 3 in our bed. A Cali king. 2 full sized gsd mutts and a 14 week old 40# gsd boy.
> 
> Some times its a pain. Makes you keep a clean bed. Our female will sleep right on my pillow like a human. She like to cuddle, I can't tell you the times I've gone to sleep hugging her. Its very special and I think it makes the bond stronger.


What a great bond with your dogs. There is nothing wrong with you do. As long as the dog has not make your bed dirty.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

We let my GSD mix sleep on the bed but she gets off after a few minutes. My son's 40 pound Pit loves to curl up and sleep with us when she visits. 

My now 15 month old GSD about a month ago decided he did not want to get off the bed when told and began giving me a little of his opinion about that. We had a discussion, the heart to heart kind and he is not allowed on at all. He is very bounded to my wife which is fine, but also has a dominant personality which required the new rule, without it I know that this could have been elavated to a real problem. My wife is good about what her role is and will demand he gets off the bed most of the time. This also has helped him to understand that we are united in the approach. 

I would say in his case he has a very high pack drive so since I am the top male in the house we need this rule. He is also a teen that is starting to feel his oats, so hopefully it's just a phase, until then he sleeps on the floor. Otherwise he is a great dog, obedient, happy, social and generally a big goof.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock usually starts on the bed with me, but after an hour or less he moves to the floor. I think if I left my bedroom door open he would probably sleep in the bathroom.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> lets say it's bedtime. my GF or i can say "sleepy time"
> and our dog will get up and walk down the hallway
> to our bedroom where he either waits beside our bed for
> us or he'll lay down on his bed and wait for us to get in bed
> ...


Isn't it funny how we get stuck in a nightly ritual? Ours goes something simular, but with me saying "Get off my hair! Get off my hair!" (I have long hair) Then I tie it in a knot. Why I don't I tie it up before I get into bed? It would break the ritual.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

No, no big furry shedding shepherds on my bed, thank you! 
I love and adore them, but I don't want fur where I sleep, I wouldn't be able to deal with it on my pillow or bedsheets, nope! The only dogs I've ever allowed to sleep with me are Poodles.


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

idahospud49 said:


> Glock usually starts on the bed with me, but after an hour or less he moves to the floor. I think if I left my bedroom door open he would probably sleep in the bathroom.


you have a dog named "glock"? Awesome! 21sf?


----------



## aarontfan (Mar 24, 2010)

We let Lulu on the bed. On the weekends sometimes we will leave her out of the crate and she sleeps with us until sometime during the night when she wakes up and gets down. Then she doesn't know what to do with herself so I wake up to a nose in the face! So, usually she sleeps in the crate but she is one REALLY spoiled dog!!


----------



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

Yep, my mix is allowed in bed - and has been since he was about 10 months old and was trustworthy enough to be left loose in the bedroom overnight. However, the crate is still there - and he has spent the ocassional night or two in it (with door shut - he spends lots of time with door open though). 

He's free to be on the bed during the day (and frequently sleeps there if I'm out and he's not crated). At bedtime though, he's very polite and doesn't just jump in. He watches me get in, and once I'm settled in, I'll invite him up. I sleep on my side, generally, and he sleeps in the crook of my knees (he doesn't like to be under blankets). 

This works currently because it's just me and him (~50lb mix) in the Queen size bed - don't know that I'd be as excited about it if I had another human in bed too!

I will say trying to sleep with my boy, and my aunt's two dogs (cocker & 30lb mutt), all in a queen size bed is a little... cosy. And hot. Too much fur then - fortunately I don't dogsit too often!


----------

